# Air tank for air brush?



## Woodchipper (Oct 28, 2018)

I ran across this at Hobby Lobby. It is a small air tank that you can  pressurize up to 100 psi. I didn't buy this one as it had a dent in the side. Anyone know anything about it? Attached photo. Can't figure out why it turned 90 degrees.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 28, 2018)

I have some that Harbor Freight used to sell, one has WD40 in it, I buy the WD40 by the gallon and refill the canister as needed.  Another I keep ATF in for when I am drilling acrylic.  Never tried to paint with one of them, because I have an air brush set up.  

I looked on their website, HF no longer sells them.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 28, 2018)

I have everything but need an adapter to go from my compressor to the airbrush hose. Where can I get one? Thought this might take the place of the compressor as it would be more portable.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems awful small Depending on how much you are using it. A small air compressor is the way to go. They are super quiet and never run out of air in the middle of a job. You will need a filter as well as a pressure gauge. It has been done but not by me. I use a compressor.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 29, 2018)

Compressor is out of the budget right now. Thanks for the info.  I think that HF has a compressor- will check price and reviews.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2018)

Would be better off with one of the portable air tanks. Then you have a decent amount of air for airbrushing.

https://www.harborfreight.com/11-gallon-portable-air-tank-65595.html
https://www.harborfreight.com/5-gallon-portable-air-tank-65594.html
https://www.harborfreight.com/7-gallon-aluminum-air-tank-94801.html


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 29, 2018)

I saw the HF compressors yesterday, figure on $70 to $90 for their mini air brush rig.  I would step up to at least a small pancake size, they were a little cheaper.  The small tank on a pancake will not cycle continuously like the air brush compressor.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 29, 2018)

I have used an air tank for filling car tires.  simple quick connections.  Enough air to run an air brush all day.  Free air from the gas stations.

I also have several compressors.  When I want quiet, I use the tank.  simple way to go and easy on the budget.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 29, 2018)

Still need an adapter for 1/8-1/4 for the AB hose. Have a compressor so I don't think I need the tank.


----------



## Terredax (Oct 29, 2018)

Here is an option for fittings...

https://www.amazon.com/KKmoon-Profe...*R*I*D*=*M*3*G*M*5*1*W*G*B*8*A*A*5*F*W*K*8P8S


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 29, 2018)

If your town is big enough, grab the 2 parts that you need to connect and go to the local hardware store, Ace or True Value or a non chain if you have one.  They should be able to fix you up.  Or check a local air compressor repair shop.  

There is not that much pressure used with an air brush, you rig it up by using mix and match with hose sizes and wire clamps.  I have done similar by wrapping tape on the small piece until it was the size of the large hole and the inserted it and clamped it down.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 29, 2018)

One end is the 1/4 fitting on the compressor hose and the other end is the 1/8 fitting for the air brush hose. Both ends of the adapter would be male. If I had male and female fittings, I could raise my own litter.
Wouldn't need all those with the Amazon kit.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2018)

Like this one?

https://www.amazon.com/Fittings-1-4-NPT-Male-Reducer/dp/B01HTACTWU


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 29, 2018)

I would get a 1/4" fitting with a 1/8 barb fitting on the other end,  Cut the 1/8 fitting off of the sprayer hose and stick the barb in it and use a clamp to hold it in place.  

Then I would add a quick disconnect between the 2 hoses.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 29, 2018)

Curly, that's it. I have some relatives that buy a lot from Amazon. Will get them to order it with some other things I need.
Dogcatcher, I've done what you suggest and had it come back to haunt me later when I needed the original setup. Thanks.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2018)

If you have a place of some kind in town that has hydraulic fittings and hoses they may have the fitting or pieces to make the equivalent. Take the air brush with you because the hoes fitting may not be npt, it might be metric. If they can’t help you then order off the web.


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi John - Here's another reliable adapter (and general airbrush-related) source:
https://www.midwestairbrush.com/aihoad.html

Wrap your connections with teflon tape for best pneumatic seal - same website, here:
https://www.midwestairbrush.com/iwteta1x26.html

Have fun!

- Bob


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 30, 2018)

Bob, Teflon tape is a must for hose connections. Thanks for the links.
BTW, was in SF several years ago in June. Chilly while Modesto was in the 90s.


----------



## MiteyF (Oct 30, 2018)

First, remember that there are generally 2 different airbrush threads... Paasche, and everything else.

Second, I bought my airbrush compressor on ebay for about $40 shipped. They can be found cheaper. Most of the "economy" compressors are all from the same Chinese factory, and branded differently. Mine's been getting quite a bit of use in the last 6-ish months, and still works perfectly, after I re-sealed all the connections. I don't know your budget, but between changing colors, testing spray patterns, cleaning etc, I think you'll be refilling that little canister a LOT. 

I bought something almost identical to this. Search for "used", and you'll find PLENTY of new/open box deals. Save yourself a headache.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OPEN-BOX-T...k:4:pf:1&LH_ItemCondition=3000&frcectupt=true


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 30, 2018)

MiteyF, I could use the tank or hook directly to the compressor.


----------



## MiteyF (Oct 30, 2018)

I guess if you can hook directly to the compressor, I just don't see the point in a low capacity air tank. Also, with an air brush you'll want a very specific pressure, which means you'll need a regulator on the tank. Add that to the cost as well.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 31, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> I guess if you can hook directly to the compressor, I just don't see the point in a low capacity air tank. Also, with an air brush you'll want a very specific pressure, which means you'll need a regulator on the tank. Add that to the cost as well.


I agree. Just need to find the adapter. Amazon had several hoses with the adapter. Just my luck, I got a hose without the adapter. Regulator should be available at several places here. Any recommendations as to brand?


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 1, 2018)

Just bit the bullet and used some of my birthday money to order a Master TC-20 compressor from TCP Global. Decent reviews and two year warranty. Another iron in the fire!


----------

